# Records and International Travel



## RnJ (Aug 12, 2009)

Records. I'm sure most of you have 'em, and know a bit about the effect.

I do not yet have a police record, and I'm in no hurry to get one. The reason being that I hope to do humanitarian work in other countries some day. I don't shoplift or possess illegal substances, etc, etc. But can one get a record from being busted with trains, or from hitch-hiking where the cops have already warned you once, etc?

And if so, to what extent does that record prevent me from going to another country? Obviously I'd have a passport, but will the immigration inspectors let me through? Will my record apply in any country?


----------



## bote (Aug 13, 2009)

probably won´t matter if you´re talking about doing humanitarian in ¨underdeveloped¨ countries, because they don´t scan your passport, they just look at it and stamp it old-fashion like. But countries with a bit of bucks swipe the thing and may or may not be able to pull up your record. Shit´s annoying, and I´ve gotten questioned about my past, but never denied on account of it. The dividing line is felony charges vs. misdemeanors.


----------



## keg (Aug 13, 2009)

jjjjjj


----------



## RnJ (Aug 13, 2009)

So do misdemeanors, or trespassing tickets even get marked down on a record?
A friend of a friend got denied a border crossing into the US about 2 months ago, because of some grocery store theft she had done a few years earlier. That surprised me, that they just decide that she wouldn't be allowed to cross whatsoever. Maybe there was something else about her, but the other 3 girls in the car were allowed to continue down into the states.


----------



## nitepeepole (Oct 5, 2009)

customs officers and border patrol guards have the final say so man. i'm always the nicest happiest politest motherfucker when i cross a border. they almost didnt let me into england cuz my passport was too old. dude interrogated me for 30 minutes. he even tried to take my picture out of my passport just to show me he could. then i got held up in morocco cuz i listed my occupation as actor and they thought i said author and started asking me all these questions about what i was writing about morocco. then homeboy didn't hear me answer his good morning back and started yelling at me.

adversely..my exwife got through customs in los angeles with a spoonful of heroin she'd forgotten in her purse.

so...borders are all variable


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't think any infraction for hitchhiking or trainriding will keep you down. I think the charges you're looking at in any case are trespass, failure to obey, impeding traffic, or something like obstructing a motorway. Even *IF* you missed the court date or didn't pay the ticket, nothing major is gonna come of it.
I think you can chance it, but - consult your lawyer!


----------



## RnJ (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your(pl.) great news. If I get involved in volunteer projects, I'm definitely gonna be interested in keeping the "low-to-no-budge" methods of transportation in action.


----------



## nitepeepole (Oct 5, 2009)

you know you're quote is actually from the book of Job though dontchya?


----------



## Komjaunimas (Oct 5, 2009)

Well so far, "records" for shoplifting, riding local transport/trains without tickets (getting fines and not paying) other kind of fines, courts etc didn't make me any difficulties in europe and for my friends in africa, asia. But those are minor offenses, if you would face jail im almost sure you would have hard time getting to different countrys.


----------



## RnJ (Oct 6, 2009)

nitepeepole said:


> you know you're quote is actually from the book of Job though dontchya?



Well, it's actually from a Thrice song, but I'm well aware that it has snippets of Job stirred in.

And I'll be fine, as I'm not interested in getting jail time anyways. Of course, not many of us are.


----------



## kai (Oct 6, 2009)

theft under 5000 is generally grounds to get denied into the states. Because it's never noted on your charge how much you stole it just says under $5000. Even if you don't get a conviction for it the states will usually deny you for it. I have been charged with mischief before though and that doesn't seem to bug them very much and have seen people get over after having possession charges show up. I'm not sure what it's like getting into Canada but I have met people who got into Canada with smuggling convictions.


----------



## uliveandyouburn (Dec 14, 2009)

From what I understand for Canada if your charge is older than five years you can fill out some paperwork and get a pardon and be able to enter the country. Also for most countries its hit and miss and depends on how old your charges are, what they are, and how mean the border guard/ customs agent is on that day.


----------

